# What happens to BTC?



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

From 60k >50k 

why ! ?


----------



## one job away (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> From 60k >50k
> 
> why ! ?


Cuz it’s flying ape ascending moon season trend


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

one job away said:


> Cuz it’s flying ape ascending moon season trend


 It will increase a lot after this so ?


----------



## one job away (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> It will increase a lot after this so ?


Nigga no one knows. You think I have a future telling orb next to me ?


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

one job away said:


> Nigga no one knows. You think I have a future telling orb next to me ?


Sure that’s why I’m asking.

you are useless otherwise


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Nov 12, 2021)

This is a buying signal for Floki 
@whatamIdoinwithmylyf @lutte @PingPong @Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 12, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> This is a buying signal for Floki
> @whatamIdoinwithmylyf @lutte @PingPong @Baldingman1998


No.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 12, 2021)

It’s retesting key support. Stop worrying. If you want it to go up it has to go down first.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> This is a buying signal for Floki
> @whatamIdoinwithmylyf @lutte @PingPong @Baldingman1998


I bought foki a long time ago tbh. 

Not very bullish on it but anything is possible with meme coins


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 12, 2021)

@Baldingman1998 I have some cash to spend suggest some cryptos and @lutte


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Baldingman1998 I have some cash to spend suggest some cryptos and @lutte


I'm currently looking for new projects other than santa(will blow up in my opinion) and hedge finance (already blew up). Again I'm not God so I can be mistaken and invest only what you can afford to lose. And keep up with my threads I will keep making more in coins that in my opinion are legitimate and can blow up.



IM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS COIN IS A SCAM USE ONLY THE MONEY THAT YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE. THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE

IM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS COIN IS A SCAM USE ONLY THE MONEY THAT YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE. THIS IS NOT FINANCIAL ADVICE


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Baldingman1998 I have some cash to spend suggest some cryptos and @lutte


Nevermind you're from Israel you're already rich since you own USA why do you need more?


----------



## lutte (Nov 12, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Baldingman1998 I have some cash to spend suggest some cryptos and @lutte


bitcoin


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> bitcoin


Low iq


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm currently looking for new projects other than santa(will blow up in my opinion) and hedge finance (already blew up). Again I'm not God so I can be mistaken and invest only what you can afford to lose. And keep up with my threads I will keep making more in coins that in my opinion are legitimate and can blow up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are just scams but you can profit from them.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes (most)many are scams but not all


Wallenberg said:


> I think they are just scams but you can profit from them.


----------



## lutte (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Low iq


btc is steadily going upwards


----------



## lutte (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Nov 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> btc is steadily going upwards


Exactly you want a more undervalued or a higher profit potential coin


----------



## jahsuuu (Nov 12, 2021)

Invest in hbar, it’s up 8% while everything else is down, and it’s going to be huge in the future


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Chowdog (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> It will increase a lot after this so ?


yes bitcoin is known for these types of dips



1year graph shows that dips are reoccurring but it will never leave the bullish market since bitcoin is the most normie coin to invest in

wait for the lowest dip possible and invest money that you can afford to lose (incase the dip goes somewhat further)


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> yes bitcoin is known for these types of dips
> View attachment 1400927
> 1year graph shows that dips are reoccurring but it will never leave the bullish market since bitcoin is the most normie coin to invest in
> 
> wait for the lowest dip possible and invest money that you can afford to lose (incase the dip goes somewhat further)


Oh you are in euros like me 🤩


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> From 60k >50k
> 
> why ! ?


Move, Shaking of the people that are leveraged, and having stop losses.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

lutte said:


> btc is steadily going upwards


So? Would you rather make 2x in a year or 100x?


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So? Would you rather make 2x in a year or 100x?


Do you mean x100 with shitcoins ?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Do you mean x100 with shitcoins ?


Yes shitcoins or legitimate projects that aren't just memes but are new and not scams


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes shitcoins or legitimate projects that aren't just memes but are new and not scams


I will maybe shit coin invest when I will be more knowledgeable about crypto


----------



## Chowdog (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So? Would you rather make 2x in a year or 100x?


depends on your investment obviously, more capital more money just like anything


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 12, 2021)

Chowdog said:


> depends on your investment obviously, more capital more money just like anything


No. If you invest into bitcoin 100$ it can become 200 in the short term at most. While shitcoins can become 1000 or more in short term (sell before rugpull)


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So? Would you rather make 2x in a year or 100x?





pouetpouet said:


> Do you mean x100 with shitcoins ?





Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes shitcoins or legitimate projects that aren't just memes but are new and not scams


Yeah. Bitcoin, is imo already in the middle to end stages. Meaning, Bitcoin already went through many stages, and is now imo kinda stable and established stage already. Bitcoin also already has done 1000x from start. Bitcoin already went through stages of: scepticism as a scam -> kinda legit; useless -> can use as payment; will it go worthless so not a save store of value -> track record of 10 years of growth in value on average. 

So Bitcoin has gone trhough all these phases already.

A new/newer project. Still has to go through above type of phases.
And therefore higher risk. But also higher gains potential.
Whereas with bitcoin, it won't drop as much as new project shitcoins. But it's growth will also be limited. because bitcoin already has priced in: it's safe to not go to zero, it's usefull, it's not a scam, can pay with it, etc...




pouetpouet said:


> I will maybe shit coin invest when I will be more knowledgeable about crypto


To add. I am massively invested in crypto. into Metaverse type of cryptos.
Probably 50% or more of muh crypto is in metaverse related cryptos now.
While my input was only max 20% of muh crypto portfolio.
Metaverse cryptos, have been very very kind to me the past 3 motnhs. I was already in it, before Zuckerberg announced, he will make facebook Meta as hell.

What do I expect for the meta cryptos future?
I think I already said before.
Mark Suckerburg is a nasty comapny/person. he is gonna monopolize the metaverse. He will do it in 2 ways.
1. he will crush, slander, fake news competittion
2. he will just buy the competition.

Now. I hope he will do the latter the most. because as holder, of metaverse cryptos, I like him to pay up, to buy it from us holders. Which should increase the value of metaverse cryptos. Since Zuckerberg will be a massive buyer on the playing field.

I just read, he alsready seems to be buying.
Muh Mana/Decentraland (meta) crypto. Been on fire the past weeks.









Facebook is quietly buying up the metaverse


Can Mark Zuckerberg M&A a new monopoly?




www.vox.com


----------



## karbo (Nov 12, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> This is a buying signal for Floki
> @whatamIdoinwithmylyf @lutte @PingPong @Baldingman1998


kill yourself.


pouetpouet said:


> From 60k >50k
> 
> why ! ?


50k? are you retarded? it is over 63 thousand


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah. Bitcoin, is imo already in the middle to end stages. Meaning, Bitcoin already went through many stages, and is now imo kinda stable and established stage already. Bitcoin also already has done 1000x from start. Bitcoin already went through stages of: scepticism as a scam -> kinda legit; useless -> can use as payment; will it go worthless so not a save store of value -> track record of 10 years of growth in value on average.
> 
> So Bitcoin has gone trhough all these phases already.
> 
> ...


its all speculation though. nobody is going to accept the metaverse, nobody will be playing these 2010 looking games, nobody knows what nft does. and they wont find use for any of this for at least another 5 years. imo for these new coins they will pump and stagnant and be useless within a year. or you buy coin that has proven its value 
it seems to me this is just one big fomo for the guys who missed bitcoin


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 12, 2021)

Because I decided for it to go down 10k


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Nov 12, 2021)

Jfl lol at thinking 69k is the market top. LMAO. You are in for a surprise dude


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

karbo said:


> kill yourself.
> 
> 50k? are you retarded? it is over 63 thousand


I’m talking in euro retard I don’t use your shitty dollars


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 12, 2021)

karbo said:


> kill yourself.
> 
> it is over


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

fckthssht said:


>


Doing it right now 
I’m cutting my veins with a ruler


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

karbo said:


> 50k? are you retarded? it is over 63 thousand





pouetpouet said:


> I’m talking in euro retard I don’t use your shitty dollars


USD is the normal fiat value to compare it with.
Euro is not used much, in this.
USD is the world leading currency.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 12, 2021)

random


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> USD is the normal fiat value to compare it with.
> Euro is not used much, in this.
> USD is the world leading currency.


Sure but I’m not used to it, i always think btc win a lot when I watch at USD lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Sure but I’m not used to it, i always think btc win a lot when I watch at USD lol


LOL.
I always check it in USD


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL.
> I always check it in USD


Noob habit I will stay in euro for a long time lol 😆 
But I know real trader watch it in dollars


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Noob habit I will stay in euro for a long time lol 😆
> But I know real trader watch it in dollars


next week, should be a big week for Bitcoin. Or else I need to update muh speculative veiws.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> next week, should be a big week for Bitcoin. Or else I need to update muh speculative veiws.


Next week it will crash or increase lol 😝


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Next week it will crash or increase lol 😝


yeah basically. Both can also happen. Massive spikes, up and down. When struggling to decide the the next short term movement; and peoples (shorters and longs) start speculating against each other, and panic closing/selling or stop loss hits.

if we hold like the $62000 line; than it's imo postive. Setting a new higher low than.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> yeah basically. Both can also happen. Massive spikes, up and down. When struggling to decide the the next short term movement; and peoples (shorters and longs) start speculating against each other, and panic closing/selling or stop loss hits.
> 
> if we hold like the $62000 line; than it's imo postive. Setting a new higher low than.


So much stress


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> So much stress


Normally I would have no stress about this. because it'speanuts imo.

But I had decided to take very high risk bet, wihich makes the short term stakes higher for me.
because I sold muh 2500 usd bitcoin. And bought for 2500 usd, option call contracts.
If bitcoin doesn't hit above 90,000 this month. Or 110,000 by the end of Januari. Than I lose all the input.


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Normally I would have no stress about this. because it'speanuts imo.
> 
> But I had decided to take very high risk bet, wihich makes the short term stakes higher for me.
> because I sold muh 2500 usd bitcoin. And bought for 2500 usd, option call contracts.
> If bitcoin doesn't hit above 90,000 this month. Or 110,000 by the end of Januari. Than I lose all the input.


Noooooo


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Normally I would have no stress about this. because it'speanuts imo.
> 
> But I had decided to take very high risk bet, wihich makes the short term stakes higher for me.
> because I sold muh 2500 usd bitcoin. And bought for 2500 usd, option call contracts.
> If bitcoin doesn't hit above 90,000 this month. Or 110,000 by the end of Januari. Than I lose all the input.


I will still love you Eduard if you become poor


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> Noooooo


If a magical pump it period happens. And Bitcoin goes to 95000 this month.
And 125,000 USD in Januari.

Than muh position should have cashed me: 10,000 USD.
If, January hits 135,000. Than 15,000 usd
If Januari 150,000. Than 22,500 usd

unrealistic maybe. but 🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## pouetpouet (Nov 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> If a magical pump it period happens. And Bitcoin goes to 95000 this month.
> And 125,000 USD in Januari.
> 
> Than muh position should have cashed me: 10,000 USD.
> ...


I hope for you


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 12, 2021)

The BTC bull market hasn't ended yet. It the past it's always ended with a blow off top, meaning an exponential increase and then smart money pulls out and it's all over for a few years (bear market).

The market could be more efficient now, and we won't see a blow off top for a while, but I suspect there's so much dumb fucking money in the space that the same shit is going to happen all over again. If coinbase app reaches the top spot, or google trends for "Bitcoin" spike to high, the amount of new dumb money flocking into the space may overwhelm the smart monies ability to keep it's growth even "kinda" stable, and it may be time to pull out to avoid the bear market (not financial advice, but I'll be looking at a shit ton of indicators including those two things to time it). 

There are some narratives driving the price higher, in addition to the normal cycle stuff this time, such as the Fed just coming out with the 7% annual inflation number which is the highest it's been in decades because they printed so much money for Covid (more than 30% of the money in existence was printed last year). This means salaries go down in real value, and prices go up. So people fear high inflation and flock to assets with fixed supplies, and since any one who's studied the stats and fundamentals knows that either bitcoin or crypto in general is replacing gold, they flock to crypto or bitcoin. Also the stock market may be massively over valued so people are flocking to bitcoin to hedge against the risk there as well.

I don't know how long it will last, just pointing out what is happening.


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 18, 2021)

pouetpouet said:


> From 60k >50k
> 
> why ! ?


It’s volatile, the short term price fluctuations don’t mean much, a significant part of its price depends on market sentiment which changes by the day as all kinds of news comes out, whether that be positive or negative for BTC.


----------

